# (FW) vbic problems



## Zeek (28/6/17)

This is my first time using FW vbic, but I am getting a anise(liqourice) smell and even taste from it. 
Anybody had the same experience or do I have a bad batch or possibly miss labelled bottle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (28/6/17)

I have had miss labeled bottles in the past so it is possible and normally FW VBIC does not taste or smell like Liquorice or Anise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zeek (28/6/17)

Thanks @hands must be the case then. Should the FW vbic be clear or is it kinda dark?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (28/6/17)

Zeek said:


> Thanks @hands must be the case then. Should the FW vbic be clear or is it kinda dark?


I am out of FW VBIC at the moment and never took any notice of the color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeek (28/6/17)

No problem thanks, but the strange thing is I just had my wife take a wiff of it and she smells vanilla

So maybe I just need to steep it for a while and I might get some tasty vanilla too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/6/17)

Zeek said:


> Thanks @hands must be the case then. Should the FW vbic be clear or is it kinda dark?


Mine is clear with a light yellow/green tinge to it. Have not used it yet so cannot comment as to taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeek (28/6/17)

Thanks @Andre mine is the same, maybe my tastebuds are messing with me. Think I should just give it some time don't want to jump down the vendors throat for nothing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (28/6/17)

Zeek said:


> Thanks @Andre mine is the same, maybe my tastebuds are messing with me. Think I should just give it some time don't want to jump down the vendors throat for nothing.


That's the taste I always get from VBIC  Some weird reaction to it, it's not completely uncommon. Hence I was forced to stop using it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeek (28/6/17)

Oh no 
seems like I'm gonna have to donate my bottle of milky O's to a vaping buddy.
So it's either pepper or anise
thank goodnes I can drown my sorrows in CAP vanilla custard V1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/6/17)

A lot of people report a peppery taste with TFA VBIC but this is the first I have heard it of FW's version. But then maybe if it is on the one it may be on the other as well. @RichJB - you have one of the best palates out there, care to comment maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (28/6/17)

I haven't used FW VBIC although it is on my "to get" list. I haven't heard of any off-notes with it. Most users note that it is sweeter than TFA's or Cap's VBIC but nobody seems to get pepper from it. I believe skiddlz mentioned something about the pepper in TFA coming from the vanillin that TFA uses. But I don't know how accurate that is.

In terms of anise, I'm racking my brains now but I recall somebody somewhere (Discord, podcast, maybe even here) saying recently they got a weird anise note from a flavour that doesn't have it. It definitely wasn't FW VBIC because I take note of everything said about that as I want it. But it was some surprisingly unrelated flavour where the user got intolerable and potent anise from it. All I can think is that it is maybe a flavouring compound that isn't anise but unlocks that sensation in certain palates, the way that some doughnut flavours taste like play-doh to many. This would be a lot more rare than the play-doh sensation but might be the same sort of thing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (28/6/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> A lot of people report a peppery taste with TFA VBIC but this is the first I have heard it of FW's version. But then maybe if it is on the one it may be on the other as well. @RichJB - you have one of the best palates out there, care to comment maybe?


Ohh right, my mistake. For some reason I missed the FW part of the question. Yes, haven't tried FW's yet. But TFA's is horrible for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeek (28/6/17)

Excellent info @RichJB I should rather then make a single tester for the vbic stand alone and try that. Maybe it could be the FW cookies & cream adding to the experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (28/6/17)

@Zeek, if you have some whipped cream, do a quick cream test. Pour a blob of cream into a dessert spoon, put two drops of the FW VBIC onto the cream, mix it up a bit with a toothpick and then swirl it around in your mouth (the cream, not the toothpick  ). If you get anise from that, then I don't know what is happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeek (28/6/17)

@RichJB I will give it a whipped cream test and confirm, the taste I get off it can only be compared to someone who dropped the whole vanilla pod in the ice cream, it is really spicy but sweet at the same time

Reactions: Like 1


----------

